# Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable



## Ozzelot (27. März 2013)

*Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Hallo,

habe seit ein paar Tagen Internet von unitymedia über Kabel und habe von unitymedia auch die "FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable" bekommen, dort kann ich allerdings nur ein Netzwerkkabel anschließen und somit kann ich aktuell nur ein Gerät ans Internet anschließen (bzw. hat es noch WLAN, allerdings will ich nicht alles über WLAN betreiben). Nun hab ich noch vier weitere Geräte die ich gerne mit anschließen würde und daher suche ich einen passenden Router/Switch und wollte daher hier mal fragen was ich da genau brauche (Router oder Switch) und was ihr mir so empfehlen könntet. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal im vorraus!

MfG
Ozzelot

Edit: Noch eine Frage, ich sollte eine Leitung mit ca. 50Mbit/s up und 2,5Mbit/s down haben, das Ergebniss hier passt dann oder? Da ich darüber nachdenke die Leitung auf 100Mbit/s down und 5Mbit/s up umzustellen, falls wirklich alles ankommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

dir reicht ein Switch... 8 Port Gigabit würde ich nehmen, Marke und Preis sind fast egal...

(ich gehe davon aus das die FritzBox als Router arbeitet, die Zugangsdaten stehen in der FritzBox)


----------



## Ozzelot (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Jo müsste so sein, aktuell ist das Netzwerkabel von der Fritzbox ja direkt an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und Internet läuft ohne irgendwas extra eingestelllt zu haben.
Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche direkten Vorschläge für mich, wenn ich bei geizhals.at nach Switch such, werde ich von den Ergebnissen erschlagen.  Da scheint es ja auch noch preislich ganz schöne Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## K3n$! (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Nimm einfach einen TP-Link Switch, den billigsten GB-Switch, den du findest 

Und du bekommst genau das, was du bestellt hast


----------



## Ozzelot (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Wären die dann OK?

TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port

TP-Link TL-SG108, 8-Port

TP-Link TL-SG1008, 8-Port

Alle "8x 1000Base-T", der eine noch Lüfterlos, sonst unterscheiden sie sich nur in Farbe und Preis.
Welchen sollte ich davon nehmen, einfach den billigsten oder können die anderen irgendwas besser?

MfG
Ozzelot


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Switch kannst du ruhig den billigsten nehmen, die können alle im Wesentlichen das selbe und lüfterlos sind sie auch alle. Der größte Unterschied ist die Bauform, der TL-SG1008 ist etwa 1/2 19".

Außer du willst/brauchst einen Managed Switch; dann musst du aber in einer anderen Preiskathegorie fischen; empfehlenswert wäre dieser: 
TP-Link TL-SG3210, 8-Port, managed (TL-SG3210) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieser ist wohl auch nicht schlecht:
Netgear ProSafe GS108T, 8-Port managed Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Ozzelot (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Weiß zwar nicht was ein "Managed" Switch ist, aber ich denke bei mir reicht so ein normaler soll ja nur alle Rechner, etc. ins Netzwerk und ans Internet bringen. Werde dann wohl den TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port oder den TP-Link TL-SG1008, 8-Port nehmen, danke euch auf jedenfall!

MfG
Ozzelot


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Ein Managed Switch ermöglicht es dir den Datenverkehr einzelner Anschlüsse (MAC Adressen) zu priorisieren; du kannst also etwa festlegen das dein PC eine höhere Priorität Richtung Internet hat.


----------



## joasas (30. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Priorisierung ist nur ein Bruchteil der Funktionen die dir ein managed Switch bietet - Vlan, DHCP Snooping, SNMP v3, SSH Zugriff, Radius, Beschränkung auf MAC Adressen, aber in den meisten Heimanwendungen überflüssig.

Ein managed Switch wird im Heimbereich erst bei großen Installationen bzw. mit einer PoE Fähigkeit interessant. Radius/Vlan ist auch interessant wenn man z.B. den Zugriff für Kinder einschränken möchte.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Router/Switch für FRITZ!Box 6320 Cable*

Ok brauch ich wohl alles nicht, danke euch auf jedenfall nochmal für die schnelle und nette Auskunft.


----------

